# Looking for a good toy shop in limerick for gadgets.



## hjrdee (19 Dec 2008)

Hi there,

Looking for a good toy shop in limerick for gadgets.  My son had his heart set on a remote control car with a camera from argos, but their our till jan, so looking at plan b!  Hoping a city like limerick will have a decent shop for gadgets and the like to find a decent replacement..Thanks


----------



## Smashbox (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Limerick Toy shop*

Smyths have two, on Childers Road and on the Ennis Road


----------



## Pee (19 Dec 2008)

*Re: Limerick Toy shop*

New toyshop out in Castletroy, near Aldi shop.


----------



## Vanilla (20 Dec 2008)

*Re: Limerick Toy shop*



Pee said:


> New toyshop out in Castletroy, near Lidl shop.


 
There's one next to Aldi  called World of Wonder but it's not very good IMO.


----------



## ajapale (20 Dec 2008)

Are you looking for a kid's toy shop the likes of Smyths or WoW or are you looking for a Gadget Shop (like ) the kind that appeals to big boys and girls?


----------



## paddyjnr (20 Dec 2008)

hjrdee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking for a good toy shop in limerick for gadgets.  My son had his heart set on a remote control car with a camera from argos, but their our till jan, so looking at plan b!  Hoping a city like limerick will have a decent shop for gadgets and the like to find a decent replacement..Thanks



 You could try Maplin next to Dunnes on the Childers road, great gadget shop for the young and old.


----------



## Pee (20 Dec 2008)

*Re: Limerick Toy shop*



Vanilla said:


> There's one next to* Aldi* called World of Wonder but it's not very good IMO.


 
Thanks, got the name wrong.


----------

